# I'm back !



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey this is Beetlejuice, it's been a long time. Hello for all of those who knew me and nice meeting you all. 
I just tought of paying a visit to this site, the place that kept me from going crazy and assisted a lot in my recovery. For those of you who don't know my story, I got DP from smoking pot and it lasted about 1.5 years , extreme insomnia , panick attacks , reality testing , yeah all of that. 
I can't be sure of what helped me regain reality, that is the purpose of this thread.Altough I'm gonna risk, I got really pissed of about my condition and started bodybuilding. From a weak kid I went to become huge and started a healthy diet. I stopped all gluten, caffeine (yeah, cocoa too) and started eating a lot of healthy fats , omega-3 and saturated fats (yup its healthy, as long as it's not mixed with carbs http://www.johnberardi.com ). Anyways , I had gone from about 75 % to 95% in some 4-5 months. 
What was the turning point? Hmm it's hard to say it happens little by little , in fact when I was around 98-99% things were so clear and I was enjoying life so much with all the smoothness that I tought I was already 100% back.Anyways , yup I added some some juice (testosterone) to that point , but before you judge me , remember I was the most scared person on earth , wouldnt drink a drop of alcohol or caffeine , whatever , with fear of unleashing new DP. I was so dped that even washing my hands in the toilet were a journey to hell as I would feel my hand wet for hours and if I tried to dry with the towell they actually bled as they still felt wet no matter how dried out.
Now, I'm NOT suggestin you go and try anabolic steroids , I'm only telling my story, remember?. Right, now moving on , I think in a few weeks I had achieved 100% and a nice body by the way , hehe. 
Now , my life is great , normality is normal again and I got my mathematical ability back (very important for a college student of engineering), I am enjoying swimming pools and take a swim every day (not bad for someone who was afraid of taking showers). Even more great news , you know that spinny feeling that is almost like an epiletic glitch?It recently went away , yeahhhhh !! The last remainder of DP gone.
Well, I'll keep praying for you. If you are christian want to read a great site on christianity , different from all of what you have read, trust me on this one. Go to http://www.nov55.com/rel/contents.html
Just a sample:

" Paul's theology contrives a need for a guaranty. It starts with the person who supposedly provides the guaranty, which is God. He supposedly was angry at humans because they sinned, and crucifying Christ is said to have removed that anger and replaced it with a guaranty of salvation.
There is no small amount of absurdity in claiming God was pleased to have Christ crucified.Christ said that he alone is the teacher (Mat 23:10). Yet Paul's promoters pretend that Christ had some other purpose, while they use Paul as their teacher.
Christ taught "the path to life" (Mat 7:14). He stated his purpose is to "testify to the truth" (John 18:37)."
Now, just a Hint, the objective of material life is to end sin.You can read What Sin Is at that same site, take care all of you and good luck.

-Dan
*feel free to email me *

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey I remember you!
From way back in the day right? (My name is a little diff now cause I didn't remember my password and had to make a new one). I just wanted to congratulate you on doing so well!!
I am alive as well..I am as DPed as ever, but I am doing fine.
I am able to go to college(17 creds), work and drive without too much trouble now. I have my good days and my bad days (but no REALLY bad ones lately) I have been wanting to come back for awhile now to give some of the new guys some hope. I know its just about the scariest thing that can happen to a person, and that pretty much NO ONE understands (or at least they get bored when you talk about it constantly) but you can get through it. I was fully personalized last christmas (bout two weeks) it was AMAZING.. I know it most likely wont happen.. but I really have my fingers crossed for it to happen again. So to all of you who still suffer, I wish you much luck.. the best thing you can do is try to ignore it (at least til there is some cure) I know it sucks when people say that.. but when you have a disease that wont go away.. ruminating on it will only make it worse. So good luck and Have a nice holiday

*and if anyone wants to e-mail me feel free :wink:


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

..i have dp back  but when i was 100% myself, i was big into weightlifting! i wonder if the the fact your pushing yourself with your physical self helps you to snap back? coz i stopped training for about 5 months and it came back..... also the excessive ammounts of protein must have a positive effect? concentrating on your body is defo a help, even tho deep in dp i dont feel like i'm my body just my mind 

and about the last comment.... i think its a mind set.. a temporary stop gap, for me its definately not a mental disease!... i have never had a major life trauma or drug induced dp, for me i was just VERY shy as a kid and always thinking too deep about everything!! combined i just got used to living in my world/mind! then i broke out of that and i was living 100% the occasional re lapse for minutes if not seconds, but i could live with that......

its amazing when your dp free, the dp years were just a memory! even when ya dp free its hard to imagine how i felt when i had dp!


----------

